# 2018 Pitch Comp vs Rockhopper Comp



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Im looking to get a new MTB and have been reading and researching with multiple visits to my LBS. I don't plan on doing any major trails since I have never down any before but I cant say I wont try one to see what its like. I'm 5'7" 160 and in decent shape. I have been looking at the 2018 Pitch Comp and the 2018 Rockhopper Comp both in Mediums. I had looked at the 2017 pitch last year but I didn't feel comfortable on the bike but the 2018 seems to fit better in the store. The salesman is great in letting me try different ones and he said the 29" RH COMP looks like it would fit me well also. It didn't feel as comfortable to me with standover as the pitch which has me wondering if I want/need a 29??? Also the color for the Pitch is Black/Yellow where the RH COMP is all matte black which looks better to me. They do make a Sport Pitch in Matte Black but I don't think the comp is. Can anyone in my height range give me your idea or experience with these two bikes. My pants length is 30" roughly. 

Im hoping I am giving enough info but my main places to ride will be some bike paths, basic trails as I don't want to be in anyone's way on a true MTB trail trying to learn or get a feel for it. Would hate to get cussed out for going slow or impeding traffic.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome! You're doing the right thing buy checking out several bikes, and hopefully visiting several different shops.

I should clarify something you're saying around fit though: any bike you want can be made to fit you. From what you've said, you seem to be shopping for something that might fit instead of choosing based on the riding you do, budget, etc. 

Once you've decided on the above bike criteria, a good shop will find the right-sized frame, or order a bike of that size in if they don't have it. From there you'll get adjustments to seatpost (height), maybe seatpost type (straight, setback), stem length, bar angle etc, all to get the fit right for you. You may also find you dislike the original saddle (seat), which is normal - all butts are all not the same. So don't make do with something you are uncomfortable with, and don't shop based on initial fit.

As for standover, there's some debate on this topic in this forum, but I don't believe it is as important as some maintain. For example, depending on the frame, the top tube could be grazing Mr. Balzac in some cases, however that's not a factor when in a riding position. Certainly a scenario where you can't even put a foot down is problematic, but rejecting a bike because you only have 1, 2, 3 fingers underneath your crotch (or some other measure) isn't necessarily the right move.

As for being new on the trails, you need only pull off to the side in a visible area if someone wants to pass.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks Phlegm. You are correct the rubbing of the family jewels is what I was thinking of but the salesman did say I would typically never really stand over a bike. He said I would normally have a foot on a pedal and the other on the ground which stood fine. We did notice the diff in seat post on the bikes and mentioned cutting it down if need be. I know both bikes aren't the greatest in the 600-699 price range as far as the fork but I don't plan on any jumps or really aggressive riding. I did look at those two after reading so much about the Suntour forks and the XCT being the bottom end and both of these have the XCM (not much better but not the worst either). I went to a couple of shops here in the Winston Salem area but Pauls was the only one where they actually took time to answer questions and let me take a couple of bikes off the shelf to sit on vs pointing me to the sales tag and say (specs are on it). These two bikes appear to be identical expect for one being a 27.5 and the other a 29

THanks again.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

If you decide to do more trails, you can always upgrade the Suntour fork with their $200.00 upgrade to the Raidon. It will make a big difference. 

No one will hassle you on the trails, unless you are like resting in the middle of the trail, or something like that.  

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

*2018 Pitch Comp vs RockHopper Comp - UPDATE*

Thanks jcd46. I will definitely post on whatever I decide on. I'm hoping to sell an older Rockhopper I have first. It may be a 2002-2005 model. I don't remember as I got it from a buddy of mine. I'm read about to fork upgrade and that is a good option. I'm hoping someone would post their experience with the pitch and how it does since my lean is towards that at the moment but a ride on the 29 may change my mind


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

*Update!!!!*

Ok so here is an update for everyone. I was hoping to sell an older rockhopper that i have to offset the price on the 2018 Pitch Comp or Rockhopper comp. I still hadn't decided which. I have posted a pic of the older rockhopper. While i was trying to sell it, a good friend of mine who is an avid biker purchased the Rockhopper Comp and had been sending me pics and mods he has done making my wait even worse. I was still torn between which bike to get especially since the Pitch felt a little better but i know 29'rs are all the rage to some. I have read probably every thread on the debate and still couldn't decide but i think the MTB Gods made a decision for me this week which was finalized an hour ago. I looked at CLIST on monday out of the blue and saw a Specialized Pitch Comp posted (2017 with 20 miles on it for 450). I said thats a good price for a comp since i was looking at the 2018 for 650. The 775$ for an Expert was not even on my radar due to price and the Comp Rockhopper would have been $700 at my LBS. I reached out to the guy thinking this is a scam of course due to the price even thought it had 2 pics but short detail. He replied right back each time and sent more pics when he got home along with pics of the warranty papers from the bike shop up the street from me that i test rode the Pitch at. The papers said 2018 Expert and the colors of the bike matched the Expert colors on the Speci site as well. He apologized and said he thought it was a 2017 since his Camber was a 2017 that he purchased at the same time. Im still skeptical but he kept replying answering any question i had. I was thinking i would take a look at it Friday or Saturday if he was free but he said he was leaving out of town on Friday. Ding Ding Ding,the BS alarms went off but he stated i could come thursday or friday morning. I talked to my buddy and he was like that a good deal if legit so i texted the seller yesterday and said if he gives me 1st dibs, ill come Wednesday to look at it. Wednesday or today rolls around and he is still replying and i head that way which is about 30miles away. He text and tells me that since he can't find his original receipt, i can have the bike for $400 and that should cover my gas and a tune up if need be. I get to his house and its truly a Pitch Expert 2018. (Queue the music)... He originally bought it for his wife but when she found out it was a mans bike, she said she couldn't ride it so he picked up a Kona for her. He said it was a mental thing as it fit her fine in the store but he wanted her to ride so he let it go and bought her another. Hence the sale to me for $400. PROUD NEW OWNER OF A PITCH EXPERT There is not a scratch on the bike and the 20 miles were put on going around the local lake here. Im super excited and now i am looking for a good helmet and some pedals. More research to do. I posted pics below of the Rockhopper i was trying to sell to cover the cost of a 650$ Pitch Comp and the pics of the Expert he sent me, its a little dusty as it was in his basement but he cleaned it before i came so i snapped a pic as i mounted it to my rack, Sorry it came out sideways. Thanks for all the great info on here and the replies with advice. I am a new rider and don't plan on doing any serious trails but i think this will give me the option to ride some medium ones if i decide to go that route later. No jumps or anything crazy for me, just fun and exercise.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats! I can tell you my buddy who just got into riding and was on a Schwinn POS, bought a Pitch for our trip to Sedona, and he only had fun on that thing, it held up well, although it wasn't ridden super hard, all rocks though.

Looks like a sweet deal!


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Congrats! I can tell you my buddy who just got into riding and was on a Schwinn POS, bought a Pitch for our trip to Sedona, and he only had fun on that thing, it held up well, although it wasn't ridden super hard, all rocks though.
> 
> Looks like a sweet deal!


That great to hear that he loved it. Im looking for a helmet now and just ordered some Lizard Skin lock on grips per my buddies suggestion. I'll be researching helmets now a I have heard good things about the Giro and the seller uses a Fox. I was stoked that I got the Expert for the price of the low-end Pitch.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, looks like you got a great deal! Sounded a little dicey at first, but seems like it worked out great.

As for helmets, consider ones with "MIPS", as they are meant to give additional concussion protection. (You can spend more on your helmet given the great bike deal!)


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

phlegm said:


> Wow, looks like you got a great deal! Sounded a little dicey at first, but seems like it worked out great.
> 
> As for helmets, consider ones with "MIPS", as they are meant to give additional concussion protection. (You can spend more on your helmet given the great bike deal!)


I was thinking the samething. I should can use the extra money saved for a good helmet. Im about to start looking for helmet threads on here to see what many are using. Weather is finally getting good here in NC so I will clean her up tomorrow and hit the neighborhood for a few laps


----------

